# Chang Soo Lee and Myung Yong Kim DVD(s)



## JPR (Jul 12, 2004)

I was wondering what anyone thought about these DVDs.  Are they of good quality (both production and instruction)?

JPR


----------



## whalen (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes I have these DVD's in my collection they were produced By Jinjung-kwan of the KHF .

I definitely feel they are better than some I have seen, very powerful and lots of flash,

Personally i recommend the tapes or DVD's from Master Kim'Nam Jae they are an older version of KHF Hapkido and I know Master Kim he is Top notch.


      Hal artyon:


----------



## JimB (Jul 15, 2004)

Does someone have a web link for the videos? 


Respectfully, 

Jim


----------

